# New Athearn problems



## mboranowski (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a few problems that I was hoping you could help me with.

Firstly, today I purchased an Athearn Dash 9-44CW RTR locomotive. My first impressions aren't great at all. I set up the loco on my track and it is very prone to derailing. I'm wondering if this is a problem with my track (Bachmann EZ Track) or with the loco itself. I do have another Athearn which is a GP40X and it runs flawlessly and never derails. The GP40X is actually a bit heavier than my new loco so I was wondering if this could be the cause. I'm just wondering if I purchased a defective product or if this is a common problem. Also, the Dash 9 is _much_ louder than my GP40, and it seems to jerk more at lower speeds. 

The second issue I've been having recently is getting 'dead spots' on my track. I will run my train around my oval and suddenly it will completely stop. I have been able to pin point this to a few pieces of track. When I swap a few pieces around my layout, it usually goes away. What would be the cause of this?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep sounds like you got a bad engine! Send it back!
If your track uses rail joiners it sounds like they are loose.
If your track does not then whatever connectors you have are not making a good connection. 
I would also suggest you clean your track.


----------



## mboranowski (Dec 23, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yep sounds like you got a bad engine! Send it back!


I really like the engine, plus I purchased it during a store sale so I got 20% off. Will Athearn repair it for me if I send it to them? Or should I just return it?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I just purchased two Athearn SD45's.....same issue with one only. the other worked great.
check the wheel width....this was my problem...they were too wide. I twisted and pressed until it met the NMRA gauge for wheels
now it runs flawlessly.....no derails.

i also added some (a drop) of 3-1 oil to worm drive and bearings.....no more noise

as for the dead spots....check the track connectors and replace them with new or solder the track (on outside) for better connection......and CLEAN UR TRACK

i don't think there is any need to return it, but they do have pretty good customer service if needed.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do like swiggy suggested and check the wheel width and pull the shell off and check for any out of the ordinary movement, misalignment, and point of extra noise. A little lube can go a long way in quieting it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Another thing that the Dash 9s were known for is the truck sideframes being pushed in too far. If they are pushed in too far they will not let the wheels shift while the loco goes into a turn. If all the wheels are in gauge then simply use a small screwdriver to pry the sideframes out a little. It does not take much to get enough clearance.

The stalling is the track being dirty. Use a paper towel that is wet with rubbing alcohol and get all the black crud off the rails. You can also use a green scotchbrite pad or a brightboy track eraser.

As for the noise I would pull the shell and make sure that none of the wires are in the U-joints of the drivetrain. Be careful as Athearn likes to glue bulbs to the shell of the loco and run wires to the PC board. Also if it is one of the older RTRs that were a direct BB engine your motor mounts may still be the press in type in which case the motor should be pushed back down and seated fully in the chassis.

Massey


----------



## mboranowski (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. It seems there is yet another problem. There is actually a crack in the plastic housing of the front truck. I'm not sure if this effects anything but it's still a disappointment. I've contacted Athearn about repairing my issues. How long should I expect for them to respond?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Call Horizon hobby and you can usually talk to some one right now. I have never had an issue with them. They have sent me parts to my Team Losi R/C cars and Athearn trains and I cant remember waiting more than a week for anything to arrive. I would call them and ask.

Massey


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

one day. they will probably ask you to send it in. they are sending me a new front axle cover....mine was cracked (just the piece that covers the axles-snaps in place).

i do understand that they make a ton of these, but quality control is something to keep a close eye on. this can greatly effect a company if customers keep complaining. 

My second loco runs great, no issues, except three lights have burned out already (2 weeks old). They will be replaced with upgraded lights from my lhs, but what a pain in the bleep!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Also, what radius are the curves of the EZ-track? A C44-9W is a fairly large engine and may not work that well on train set curves of 18" radius.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The RTR engine will run on 18" but it is not happy doing it. 22" is much better for this engine.

Massey


----------



## mboranowski (Dec 23, 2011)

I do indeed use 18" radius track pieces. Athearn emailed me back and they are asking me to send it to them. Just to confirm the repairs would be free correct? I'm assuming the repair process may take several weeks possibly even months? I'm stuck on whether to exchange it or wait for it to get fixed.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would send it to them rather than exchange, they are not going to send you back a dud!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a new engine that wouldn't track right and I finally found some packing
foam stuffed between truck and chassis. I knew truck was not sitting right and
it derailed alot. Make sure you got all the foam out. Mine was black foam and a black engine. It can be missed.


----------



## mboranowski (Dec 23, 2011)

I shipped my locomotive to Athearn today. Can't wait to get it back to see how it works! Thanks for all your input everyone


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

U can bring her over here to me and I can test it on my track...ive got some athearn Dash engines(older) and i have some genesis athearn SD70's....Ive got ALL bachmann EZ track, and I have 18in and 22in curves....going bigger when room allows...ive NEVER had a problem from any of my Athearn engines...


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

*athearns*

I own 2 sd 45 and they work excellent id try going to your local hobby shop and see if they cant help ya love the athearn loco really smooth i got flex track 18 radius....


----------

